# The Lynx RDA by DigiFlavor



## Mahir (2/3/17)

Hi. I would just like to know if anyone here has used the Lynx rda by DigiFlavor and how was their experience. Only Sir Vape has them, and for R550 so I was wondering is it worth the price tag.


----------



## stevie g (2/3/17)

Yes it is worth the price tag. It's about R550 worth of a Goon and has some interesting features.

Kennedy airflow
Side airflow
MTL to DTL
Large reservoir.
Doesn't leak but can get alot of seepage.

It stays cool unless you're chain vaping 50w + for 20 minutes.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mahir (2/3/17)

How did you find the build deck?


----------

